# RCAF Space Force! or the Royal Canadian Space Force



## Spencer100 (21 Apr 2022)

The RCAF is standing up the Royal Canadian Space Force.....or just Space Division.  Just 280 people but....they better get a new uniform and buttons etc.  or we won't have anything to talk about on this forum 









						Canada’s answer to Space Force - SpaceNews
					

Canada’s military will establish a new space division later this year as it further develops its capabilities and skills for space operations.




					spacenews.com


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Apr 2022)

I have a proven format for that type of uniform


----------



## Weinie (21 Apr 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> I have a proven format for that type of uniform


So two blast proof helmets, and the soon to be dead guy?


----------



## Spencer100 (22 Jul 2022)

RCAF 3 Canadian Space Division, with Brig.-Gen. Mike Adamson in command.



			Air Force establishes new division to 'protect Canadian interests in space'


----------



## OceanBonfire (22 Jul 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550543001726124034








						Establishment of 3 Canadian Space Division
					

On July 22, 2022, Lieutenant-General Al Meinzinger, Commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force, and Brigadier-General Mike Adamson, Commander of 3 Canadian Space Division (3 CSD), participated in a ceremony that marked the transition from Director General Space to 3 CSD at National Defence...




					www.canada.ca


----------



## torg003 (22 Jul 2022)

So.....will officer cadets in training who want to go to the Canadian Space Division be called Space Cadets?







Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------

